# back sweeten



## tkutch (Sep 26, 2010)

How do you back sweeten a wine? I should know the answer to this but honestly I dont since I never back sweetened one. I like dry wines. I am only wanting to add about 1% of sugar to my 5 gallon batch. I am trying for a white Zin taste.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 26, 2010)

Just make sure you have stabilized with k-meta and sorbate (to avoid refermentation).


Then use a simple syrup (1 cup water, 2 cups sugar) heat water almost to boil, stir in sugar.


Add simple syrup to taste.


(Sweeten until just below where you want it.... It will intensify a little over time)


----------



## tkutch (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks....

How much k meta?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 26, 2010)

1/4 teaspoon of k-meta for 5-6 gallon and 1/2 teaspoon of sorbate per gallon.


----------



## tkutch (Sep 26, 2010)

What does the Sorbate do?


----------



## cpfan (Sep 26, 2010)

tkutch said:


> What does the Sorbate do?


Birth Control for yeast...prevents re-fermentation.


Contrary to popular opinion, K-meta doesn't kill yeast, it only stuns it. The yeast will probably come back to life.


K-meta and K-sorbate should be used together before sweetening.


Steve


----------



## tkutch (Sep 26, 2010)

Can I add sorbate in about a week after sweeten it? I dont think I have sorbate on hand but have k meta.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 26, 2010)

No.


Wait til you have some. Let k-meta and sorbate sit in wine a week or 2 before sweetening!!!


----------



## tkutch (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks. I will get some while I am out tomorrow and will just rack today.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 26, 2010)

No problem Buddy.


I am glad you asked.... Some people would have just done it, and then asked why their air lock is bubbling again.


----------



## tkutch (Sep 26, 2010)

I racked today. Should I add the k meta today and not tomorrow when I add the sorbate. Or just wait till tomorrow to add both k meta and sorbate? Just dont know if 24 hours will hurt it without k meta.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 26, 2010)

Add them together. But its ok either way.


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 26, 2010)

just make sure you give that sorbate time to do its thing before you think of bottling


----------



## tkutch (Sep 26, 2010)

I plan to start the sorbate and k meta tomorrow after going to George's to pick up sorbate. Then in 2 weeks do the sweetening. Then bottle around Christmas to March. All depends on time and if I want to let it rest for a while but not too long.


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 26, 2010)

sounds like a plan


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 26, 2010)

Yep.... You have a good plan now.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 26, 2010)

If you wait that long to bottle, you might want to add some more k-meta to boost it up to safe levels. It would be best to run some test for free S02 to check the level. If low, add before bottling.


----------



## tkutch (Sep 26, 2010)

I played around with it today by adding some left over blackberry from a OB kit (merlot blackberry). I added it to a glass while racking it and was amazed how good it tasted for being so young. It has a great nose but lacked some body because it was a little tart. The sweetening of the blackberry made it taste great and I am not a fan of sweet wines. I enjoyed that the tartness settled down with the sweetener.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 21, 2012)

Great info, this will help a lot, I am planning on sweetening a Pinot Grigio.


----------



## tcavan01 (Oct 24, 2012)

You don't need to ad simple syrup. You can add sugar directly to the wine.


----------



## farmer (Oct 24, 2012)

It is difficult to dissolve sugar directly. Use the simple syrup, it is much easier to measure and use.


----------



## Julie (Oct 25, 2012)

Or you can take some wine out, warm it up, add the sugar to that and add back to your wine.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 25, 2012)

Can you use Grape juice concentrate to sweeten the wine? I saw a box at the local home brew store.


----------



## applelover12 (Jan 15, 2016)

*Concentrate*



Pumpkinman said:


> Can you use Grape juice concentrate to sweeten the wine? I saw a box at the local home brew store.




Yes you can. I just dont know if it will cloudy up The wine


----------

